# L'elisir d'amore Pavarotti



## Vox Gabrieli (Jan 9, 2017)

A beautiful opera, and I can't find a damned good recording on youtube! Could someone please direct me to one with good performers? I'm looking for the one with Pavarotti.

While we're here, favorite moments in L'eslisir d'amore!

Three italian words: Una Furtiva lagrima





The sound quality hurts me ears, but i'm still a fan of Alagna non the less.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Richard Macduff said:


> A beautiful opera, and I can't find a damned good recording on youtube! Could someone please direct me to one with good performers? I'm looking for the one with Pavarotti.
> 
> While we're here, favorite moments in L'eslisir d'amore!
> 
> ...


That must have been recorded some time ago. Pretty good...

But let's get some perspective and hear Cesare Valletti, in 1950, give Alagna a lesson in bel canto:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Pavarotti recoded it twice, see links for details.( in order of my preference)

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Decca/4757514

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/DG/E4297442


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

This may be best you get for Pavarotti on this opera for You Tube:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Richard Macduff said:


> Three italian words: Una Furtiva lagrima


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> This may be best you get for Pavarotti on this opera for You Tube:


It has no Dutch subtitles.


----------

